
Taming Undefined Behavior in LLVM [pdf] - ingve
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/undef-pldi17.pdf
======
nisa
Totally off-topic: Microsoft uses WordPress? Pretty interesting that their
whole microsoft.com/research site seems to run on WordPress. They even run the
famous yoast SEO plugin.

~~~
fazkan
The paper is about undefined behavior in program compilation and how to catch
them using certain optimzations in LLVM IR code.

I am not sure what you are refering to....

~~~
wyldfire
You can tell from the URL that the link to this paper is the payload of a
reference from a WordPress article on microsoft.com.

